# Border Counties Gundog.



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Any doggie people going to Border Counties Gundog at the Sands Centre, Carlisle tomorrow????

If you are come and say hello, we are taking Floyd ( a curly coated retriever) We are in class 105&106 in Ring 6. We will have the van with us as it needs a wee run out. With us will be our son who has very black hair with kinda red/brown streaks at the front.

Hoping Floyd does well.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

You've got a curly coat retriever? Ah I think I remember that posted some pictures of the puppie.

We had a flat coated retriever and they are lovely dogs - always liked the curly coats as you just don't see them around - piccies ...pretty please???


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Good Luck Floyd and you as well Carol.
Sorry I missed you on MSN I was watching the dance programme


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> You've got a curly coat retriever? Ah I think I remember that posted some pictures of the puppie.
> 
> We had a flat coated retriever and they are lovely dogs - always liked the curly coats as you just don't see them around - piccies ...pretty please???


Hiya am glad you like curlies, not many around as you say. Will take some piccies at the show tomorrow especially for you!!!

This is Floyd when he was nearly a year old, he is now 14 months.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks - wonderful...........


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> Thanks - wonderful...........


Aww ta very much! Now if one was wanting a lovely wee curly puppy Floyds mum has just had a litter and there are three bitches left!!!!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Any doggie people going to Border Counties Gundog at the Sands Centre, Carlisle tomorrow????
> 
> If you are come and say hello, we are taking Floyd ( a curly coated retriever) We are in class 105&106 in Ring 6. We will have the van with us as it needs a wee run out. With us will be our son who has very black hair with kinda red/brown streaks at the front.
> 
> Hoping Floyd does well.


Carol

Popped in to see you, maybe you'd gone walkabout as there weren't any curly coated retreivers in the hall or vicinity  - I presume that was your CI in the car park?

Maybe next time. 

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

sprokit said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Any doggie people going to Border Counties Gundog at the Sands Centre, Carlisle tomorrow????
> ...


Awww hi Keith sorry to have missed you and yes that was our CI in the car park. 
It was an interesting show, one poor man collapsed and had to be resuscitated and taken away in an ambulance. We had a bit of disaster with Floyd as we had brought the wrong show lead, we had one which spooks Floyd so he did not behave well at all. In fact he slipped his lead in the ring       
Still its all a learning curve, he got 3rd in one class and 1st in another. 
Thank you for coming along that was really nice of you.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Well if first and third are gained on a bad day then the judges obviously recognise a good dog when they see one    

Up to date piccies please and very well done to you all.

Sue


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Aww ta very much! Now if one was wanting a lovely wee curly puppy Floyds mum has just had a litter and there are three bitches left!!!!


Don't tell my daughter!!!!!


----------

